# next stray project



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I do not have a feral colony, but I have been trying to catch and neuter the neighborhood strays and abandoned cats to bring down the kitten population that does end up in the 2 colonies near me. There are several rental properties in the neighborhood that always seem to add to the population regularly when people move out.

Since neutering and bringing in Patches. The big black bobtail has started to use his shelter on my porch and sleeping on the chair I have out there. This morning I started putting out food to try to tempt him, he hasn't eaten it yet so he must be getting food somewhere else still. I can't get within 15 feet of him, when I open the door he bolts. But if i give it time maybe I can catch him next, I may call my vet and see if she has a Have a Heart I can borrow, and try to get him altered before kittens start appearing. There is also a intact Longhair grey I see a lot. I think this one is actually someones pet, but I have warned most people in my neighborhood if they start sleeping in my cat shelters or are at my feeding station regularly, they WILL come home notched since none are wearing collars I cannot tell who is owned and who is not. Of course I do have them checked for chips first but no chip is fair game to me.

My vet seems to have a standing thing with BAWL right now, since when I bring them in she picks up the phone and their expenses are covered for the snips. I call and tell her I have one caught and first thing she asks is "This a BAWL case?" lol She also tosses in the Rabies and other innocs needed to keep them from spreading illness to each other outside. Which is good since I do bare min. shots for my indoor cats. I do have a stack of rabies certifications for a few of them, just in case though.

I still haven't caught Patches' companion cat to see if it is an altered male or a female yet. But It has been avoiding the feeding station for awhile. I did see her (?) yesterday so i know the cat is still around, but there is a person putting MM out and the cats go for it faster then the low grain stuff I been feeding.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

That's a great arrangement you have with your vet. I also am fortunate enough to have any ferals I catch altered for free through our local rescue group Animalkind. I agree that a Hav-A-Hart is the way to go. Sardines work very well, but any kind of wet food is tempting to a feral.


----------

